# What paint to use on Great Stuff foam?



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't have a for sure answer for you, but wanted to say those sure sound cool!

I've had luck using latex paint sponged onto my styrofoam tombstones. I used several shades of gray, black, white and sponged on with a natural sea sponge to look like stone. I've had them out every year for about 6 years and never had a problem with peeling paint. 

I know spray paint "melts" some foam based products, or just gets absorbed. Probably oil based paint would be the best bet for what you are doing, but I hate working with oil due to oder and dry time & clean up.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

*Skelly215* - the best idea is to put a quick coat of latex based primer on it.
That will give a durable base, and allow other paints to stick better.

Also, if you wanted to use spray paint, the primer will keep the solvents in the spray paint from reaching, and decomposing, the foam.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Guess it's time to hit the ol' Home Depot to look for "oops" latex paint in appropriate colors. Howlyn, I too hate oil-based paints - the smell and clean-up are too much trouble.


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

i just sprayed 2 or 3 layers of spray paint on my great stuf prop yesterday... didn't eat away at the foam at all...

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------

